

Destroying the Earth is harder than you may have been led to believe - mnemonicsloth
http://qntm.org/?destroy

======
mnemonicsloth
See Also:

* According to the International Earth-Destruction Advisory Board, the current earth destruction status is GREEN ("not destroyed").

* See the IEDAB website at <http://qntm.org/?board> for more information and further announcements.

------
mechanical_fish
This was far more entertaining than I expected.

~~~
mnemonicsloth
I had trouble with the headline. It's a hard concept to convey in fifteen
words.

